# Sweet Sleepers



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5360162037

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/

I sure hope I did this right, lol! I tried before and couldn't get it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very sweet


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I can't seem to figure out how to put them in my post, just links. Maybe I should use html code, lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....too cute....thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What beautiful pics ! Well done...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous pics! I checked out your photostream, great stuff, I enjoyed looking at them all  I use flickr too, and LOVE it, I'll add you as a contact when I log back in 

When you want to share an image, click on it, then right click, it will list sizes. Click on the size you want to share. When the picture loads, right click on it again and go down to properties. it will have the URL at the bottom of the menu that pops up, highlight it and right click on copy. Then come here, and use the 'image' option then paste your link by right clicking and pasting <which I gather you already know how to copy and paste  >. That's all you have to do, if you have any problems getting it to work let me know and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG HOW ADORABLE!!

HEY I have a Lotus Espirit too!! haha

I use Photobucket, I upload all my pics there then share them from that!


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help HoosierShadow! I uploaded some to Photobucket to use at the bottom, it has taken a few hours to figure out, then I saw your post, lol! I will try with the Flicker account next time and see if I can make it work. I had tried using the image thingy with the URL, but it just said "image" and didn't load the picture. Does it just take time? :whatgoat:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's okay, and I don't mind helping.

click on your image from the photostream page that you want to use

when that picture loads, right click on it, and you'll see 'view all sizes' 
click on the size you want to use

image will load

Right click on properties, and you'll see address (URL) in the menu about half way down

Select that address and copy

Come to the post where you want to share it, and click on IMG

which brings up this '' click between the two and paste your link there.

then just repeat any time you want to add another picture :)

I love flickr & most photographers who use a photo website like this prefer flickr or smugmug. I love the sharpness of flickr, and once you learn your way around, it's super easy to use. 
I like photobucket, but for me it just loads slower, and my pictures don't look as sharp - they look softer, that was the #1 reason I switched to flickr. Not saying they don't have good quality at photobucket of course, but it just wasn't for me, but I keep my account and use it from time to time especially for off the wall random stuff.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Those kids are sooo cute!


----------



## ReUnitePangea (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks really cute. Are they all Nigerian dwarfs? They look very similar to my new babies.


----------

